# Hi Everyone



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

hey wussup? i'm newbie too so while I dont have very much profile or stature around here, i can nonetheless offer a hearty welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Newb checking in


----------

